# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Αγορα android box - media player

## dalai

Ψαχνομαι να αγορασω ενα κουτακι για να κανω  smart tv  την τηλεοραση μου
Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις σας αυτη τη λυση ?
γλυκοκοιταζω αυτο και βλεπω οτι κανει πολλα με λιγα σχετικα λεφτα. Αν σκεφτεις οτι για να παρεις μια τηλεοραση με smart tv  ή χωρις η διαφορα ειναι 100 ευρω ,πιστευω οτι ειναι καλη περιπτωση .
ttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tronsmart-Vega-S95-Telos-Amlogic-S905-TV-Box-4K-2G-16G-Bluetooth-4-0-EU-Plug-SF-/111906593200?hash=item1a0e2719b0:g:dxMAAOSwll1WwuJ  n
σ95.JPG

----------


## toliis69

και αυτό που έβαλες κοστίζει 59 λίρες δηλαδη 75 ευρώ. Γιατί να γίνει όλη η ιστορία? Για 25 ευρώ?

----------


## dalai

Γιατι ακομη και σμαρτ να ειναι η τηλεοραση ουτε καν πλισιαζει τις δυνατοτητες αυτου του κουτιου .Ασε που δεν θα ειναι android  αλλα ενα δικο τους λειτουργικο αμφιβολου υποστηριξης .Με android ειναι ακομη πιο ακριβες.

----------


## japetus

Απο τριάντα ευρώ ξεκινάνε τα κουτάκια αυτά από Κίνα..
Νομίζω ότι πιο value for money κυκλοφορεί αυτή τη στιγμή για να συνδέσεις στις τηλεοράσεις -σε σχέση με media players, κονσόλες παιχνιδιών, δορυφορικούς δέκτες κλπ- και πολύ μεγάλη αγορά γενικά έχει ανοίξει αυτή η ιστορία με το kodi τα τελευταία χρόνια.

----------


## aktis

> και αυτό που έβαλες κοστίζει 59 λίρες δηλαδη 75 ευρώ. Γιατί να γίνει όλη η ιστορία? Για 25 ευρώ?



τα κουτακια ειναι για να προσθεσεις εξυπναδα σε χαζες τηλεοράσεις που έχεις ήδη ... . Πάντως με 100 ευρω παραπάνω μια τηλεόραση μπορει να εχει και άλλα πράγματα ( καλυτερη ποιότητα γενικα εκτος απο λειτουργιες smart tv ) σε σχεση με ενα φτηνότερο μοντελλο   , αν και τώρα νομιζω οι περισσότερες , λιγο πολυ ειναι smart

----------


## vasilllis

Καμία σχέση η έξυπνη τηλεόραση με τα έξυπνα κουτιά.καλύτερα κουτί, σε 2-3 χρόνια το πετάς και παίρνεις αλλο.παίρνει δίσκους, γίνεται δικτυακό, online ταινιες κλπ.
Καλο πληκτρολόγιο-ποντίκι θέλουν.

----------

Nightkeeper (22-02-16)

----------


## aris285

εγω εχω δοκιμασει και αυτο
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK809IV-Andr...MAAOSwGotWlLzg

τουμπανο ειναι και παει σφερα και ειναι και πολυ φθηνοτερο.

----------

dalai (23-02-16)

----------


## giannakis1983

Καπου διαβασα οτι το Android  δεν υποστηριζει πολυκαναλο ηχο...( Μονο στερεο ..!!!???)
Ισχυει αυτο ;; ξερει κανεις επι του θεματος ;;;
Μην παρουμε κανα τετοιο και μεινουμε με το χειρηστηριο στο χερι ...  :Tongue2:  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## vasilllis

> Καπου διαβασα οτι το Android  δεν υποστηριζει πολυκαναλο ηχο...( Μονο στερεο ..!!!???)
> Ισχυει αυτο ;; ξερει κανεις επι του θεματος ;;;
> Μην παρουμε κανα τετοιο και μεινουμε με το χειρηστηριο στο χερι ...



μεταφερει τον ψηφιακο ηχο.Αν εχει εξοδο οπτικη τοτε οτι ηχο εχει το αρχειο που διαβαζει τετοιο ηχο θα μεταφερει.

----------


## Zombarxos

ειχε κανει ο mikeus ενα πολυ καλο unboxing.και οι τιμες αμα παρεις απο ebay ειναι ακομα πιο κάτω μιλαμε για max 60euro προτάσεις.αλλα και 40 βρισκεις κατι καλο...!

----------


## navar

αν η χρήση του είναι αποκλειστικά το να στρεμάρει καλές επιλογές είναι και τα mag250 mag254

----------


## alpha uk

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...BRDsSE5nApTyBw

----------


## Zombarxos

https://youtu.be/Z3Qd4XBkhGg το unboxing που σου λεγα.εγω θα παρω παντως ενα φτηνό για τν ωρα.δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά και οι Κινέζοι τ χουν παει αλλου τ θεμα  :Wink:

----------


## radiotimes

Εγω εχω παραγγειλει αυτο στα 32€ προσφορα http://www.banggood.com/COOLEME-MB1-...?rmmds=myorder.
Τωρα πηγε στα 40€ αλλα αυτα που εχει για την τιμη του ειναι μια χαρα!!!!

----------


## DLS 33

> Εγω εχω παραγγειλει αυτο στα 32€ προσφορα http://www.banggood.com/COOLEME-MB1-...?rmmds=myorder.
> Τωρα πηγε στα 40€ αλλα αυτα που εχει για την τιμη του ειναι μια χαρα!!!!




kαι κατι τετοιο ακομα καλυτερα....

http://www.banggood.com/COOLEME-MB2-...l?rmmds=search

----------

